# Very Small L6/L7 Chinese Nymph



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

This is Gimp, she's a Chinese and the sole survivor of my learning curve. She's not exotic, but just look at that sweet face! She has stayed up with siblings in moults but is dramatically smaller. A brother, RIP, was at least twice her size by now and a monster after final moult. Oddly, Gimp is rather ferocious even by mantid standards and eats voraciously. Is it normal to have such disparity of size? Can she be bred? Does anyone have a tiny male? (I think she's a she.) What do you think Rick?


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like a male to me. If you could get a pic of the underside of the abdomen I can be positive. But it appears there are more than six segments which would indicate male and why it appears smaller. Looks good though.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 12, 2007)

Yup, tis a male with blue eyes


----------



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh! It's a baby boy!


----------



## chris hill (Aug 12, 2007)

lovely male.. when i kept these the males were very few ?? is that strange.


----------

